# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  mPower DOA και τεχνική υποστήριξη Ubiquiti της πλάκας

## MAuVE

Βάζω το link γιατί το θέμα έχει σχέση με WiFi

http://community.ubnt.com/t5/mFi/DOA...714271#U714271

----------

